# DIY: Green LED Flashlight Filter for night time grow visits



## OGKushman (Apr 6, 2012)

Need:
Oxford (green) plastic folder - .79 cents 
Cheap LED flashlight you see EVERYWHERE - 1-3$
Scissors - You better have some


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 7, 2012)

That turns the light green....... I'm still not sure it cuts out the bands of light you don't want....... if it does this is a great idea.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm not so sure any of the green led lights that hydro stores sell actually cut out all useable light. My advice is to use it only when really needed. I don't go in there at night unless it's 45 min before lights on and my water tank needs fillin. It just gives me piece of mind and the most sensitive setting on my light meter reads zero from the flashlight at just over 10-12 inches. Without the filter numbers from the led light at 10 inches were off the charts.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 7, 2012)

* IMO Basically you just want green, plants can't absorb green. So just about any truly saturated green would work. After all, the green bulbs people run at night are just green party bulbs branded as night cycle bulbs. 

And the edit button is not working???


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 8, 2012)

Used it for 2 hours last night before lights on. I had to set up a res for the bucket changeout and didn't have the time to wait. Going into the ebb n flo room to change out the res today and will use it again. I'm nearly positive it's not going to affect the plants, as positive as one can be when growing SFV (it will NOT herm under any conditions). I know this to be true as I have tried desperately to herm a clone during flower to get pollen...this strain won't no matter what you do to it. 

My lemon skunk x og18 is a different story...now that can herm with a few light leaks!


----------



## LinwoodKellon (May 30, 2012)

Hi,

I have mostly low lifespan GE 100w lights as well as Halogen lights that I would like to replace with LED lights.

I would prefer direct replacements without changing fixtures.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 30, 2012)

:rofl:

welcome to the site..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 30, 2012)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> * IMO Basically you just want green, plants can't absorb green. So just about any truly saturated green would work. After all, the green bulbs people run at night are just green party bulbs branded as night cycle bulbs.
> 
> And the edit button is not working???


 

I use the party lights....my question is how do you seal around the edge?...does not regular light leak through?...smoke break:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 30, 2012)

The light wave length is determend by the gases used in the bulb. From what I have read you cant change the wave length with a colored filter so you are still using the same light it just the light visible  to the eye looks different. By changing the gases used to make the light is how you change the light wave length thus changing the visible color


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 30, 2012)

so a green sharpe colored over glass wont work?



:doh:


.


----------

